# Backlash of a facebook post about the Koran burning



## Guest

I posted two pictures on my Facebook this morning and here is the response I got from someone, and 3 people "liked" the her comment:

"
your political posts had me saying "opinions are like assholes and everybody's got one." A person can be stressed without an assault rifle going after the enemy. America ATTACKED WITH FULL FORCE the man down south who said he was going to burn the bible in mass quantity, so why would we expect leniancy burning another cultures book of faith?! our own IDIOTIC soldiers made a STUPID choice in burning that book. They brought it upon themselves. They act like they wouldn't shoot the enemy if he stood infront of them burning the american flag. GTFO"​
Am I being too insensitive with posting these pictures?? What are your thoughts about the burning?​


----------



## Guest

Oh and this was my reply to her which in response I got "you're a dumbass"

"Our idiotic soldiers? Really? That "stupid" choice you are referring to is the choice that needed to be made because those Korans had been defaced by their own people with words of hate and threats of how to kill Americans. So we took their defaced Korans and disposed of them properly. It is the Islamic tradition to burn the Korans when they are to be destroyed because of damage or defacement. Furthermore, that person you speak of down south was threatening to burn Korans, which we as Americans stood up against because he was doing it out of pure hate, not necessity.

Although NATO soldiers have been killed over this burning of the Koran, at the end of the day, it more than likely saved more lives. I hate to see our soldiers killed at all. Also, before you go spewing discontent against American soldiers doing their job, you should remember and respect the fact that you have that right because of what they do."


----------



## lofu

Naturally a well thought out and eloquent response from an uninformed lefty.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

This battle of left vs. right is starting to boil worse than ever... I'm not worried though, because as I've posted before, we'll win... We have the guns.


----------



## HistoryHound

Well, in her defense I don't see the coffee in the picture on the right 

In all seriousness though, this is why I have less than 20 friends on Facebook, most of whom are related to me (or soon to be related to if my daughter's boyfriend gets off his butt), and I never post anything.

You can't argue with liberals, it's like a school yard argument when you were a kid. No matter what logic or facts you apply to the argument, it always ends with "yeah, well you suck" or "you're an asshole." At which point the only responses they will understand is "naha" or "I know you are but what am I?"


----------



## LGriffin

Don't ever question your beliefs or whether you're being too insensitive with a lefty, Jim. They're destroying our country by systematically dismantling the Bill of Rights. They lazed around college campuses beating bongo's and blowing lefty professors into adulthood and then infiltrated positions of power to attack OUR freedom of speech, when it suits them. Our freedom of religion, when it suits their lack thereof. Our right to bear arms, because they have none and hopefully that's our ace in the hole when they "rise up."

Ultimately, yours was an excellent reply but just lose the lefty, Jim. I don't care how hot she is


----------



## 7costanza

That's what the fuckin unfriend button is for...I used mine so often I was the only one left on my FB, People suck.


----------



## trueblue

This is why I don't have or want a facebook account....


----------



## honor12900

I had a very similar "debate" on my Facebook about that very same issue. It turned to hell when my real friends posted thought out common, sense responses apposed to his left leaning crap. The majority of my friends are military and police and didn't appreciate the disrespect. Just hit delete after a good flaming!


----------



## CJIS

Another reason I won't use Wastebook. It is full of liberal sheeple that piss me off.


----------



## Sam1974

I don't post political crap on my FB. My FB is all about my dogs and business, really. I found out that people whom I love and respected, are bleeding heart liberals, and it made me sick. I dropped off for a while to get over the filth and disgust they caused me..LOL

I responded to a liberal's post on my page. He wanted to know why I thought Global Warming was a conspiracy theory. I asked him why he thought that?? He said because "you're not a liberal so i thought your 'kind' thinks that everything is a conspiracy". I defriended him after lashing out at him in ways that would be completely inappropriate to repeat here.. hahahahah Asshole!


----------



## Harley387

Hell, I burned a stack of Korans just this morning. Had to heat the place with something.


----------



## HistoryHound

Sam1974 said:


> I don't post political crap on my FB. My FB is all about my dogs and business, really. I found out that people whom I love and respected, are bleeding heart liberals, and it made me sick. I dropped off for a while to get over the filth and disgust they caused me..LOL
> 
> I responded to a liberal's post on my page. He wanted to know why I thought Global Warming was a conspiracy theory. I asked him why he thought that?? He said because "you're not a liberal so i thought your 'kind' thinks that everything is a conspiracy". I defriended him after lashing out at him in ways that would be completely inappropriate to repeat here.. hahahahah Asshole!


He thought we were the ones with all the conspiracy theories? Not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Guest

BTDT, several times.

Here's how it usually goes.....liberal friend, who knows full well that I'm a Reagan Conservative, sends me a friend request. I accept. Liberal friend will make some asinine statement on his/her or my Facebook wall. I respond with a reasoned, cogent argument. If it's their FB wall, liberal friend and his/her liberal friends go into hyper-drive, frenzy mode. Liberal friend makes baseless, unfounded personal attacks on me, then immediately de-friends me so I'm not able to refute their allegations.

Tolerance and diversity......only when you agree with them.


----------



## Guest

I have to add something else to this thread. She sent me a Facebook message explaining to me that I had no idea what she has gone through in life and how hard it was to be a student as Mass College of Art. Explained to me that even though I was in Afghanistan in 2010/11 I have no idea what is going on over there and how all soldiers are "baby killers" with no conscious.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

JamnJim18 said:


> I have to add something else to this thread. She sent me a Facebook message explaining to me that I had no idea what she has gone through in life and how hard it was to be a student as Mass College of Art. Explained to me that even though I was in Afghanistan in 2010/11 I have no idea what is going on over there and how all soldiers are "baby killers" with no conscious.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA what a fuckin' moron.

Libs... It's so close to being diagnosed as a mental disorder.


----------



## 7costanza

I'll take " Who has killed more babies , American Soldiers or pro abortion liberals " for the win Alex.


----------



## Guest

JamnJim18 said:


> I have to add something else to this thread. She sent me a Facebook message explaining to me that I had no idea what she has gone through in life and how hard it was to be a student as Mass College of Art. Explained to me that even though I was in Afghanistan in 2010/11 I have no idea what is going on over there and how all soldiers are "baby killers" with no conscious.


Hmmm.....let's see.....student at an art college, or a soldier facing insurgent attacks, IED's, and getting shot by al-Qaeda/Taliban members masquerading as friendly soldiers.

Oh, yeah....gotta go with being an art student. 

That kind of stupidity should be illegal.


----------



## HistoryHound

JamnJim18 said:


> I have to add something else to this thread. She sent me a Facebook message explaining to me that I had no idea what she has gone through in life and how hard it was to be a student as Mass College of Art. Explained to me that even though I was in Afghanistan in 2010/11 I have no idea what is going on over there and how all soldiers are "baby killers" with no conscious.


So what is this genius studying? Not that it really matters, but I'm curious if it's something that could lead to a useful degree that would help her get a job or something like the Ancient Art of Basket Weaving with a minor in Elephant Art Studies. I don't know you but, I'm going to have to say you know more about what is going on over there and stress than someone who is struggling to pass History of Polk-a-Dots or Advanced Finger Painting. It sounds like you are far better off without this girl on your friends list. Anyone who makes a comment like that is stupid to the degree that just knowing them puts you at risk of becoming a little dumber every time you speak to them.

Oh and for what it's worth, she's studying at an art school and the most creative thing she can come up with is the same old tired bs about soldiers being "baby killers" that they were using in the 60s.



Delta784 said:


> Hmmm.....let's see.....student at an art college, or a soldier facing insurgent attacks, IED's, and getting shot by al-Qaeda/Taliban members masquerading as friendly soldiers.
> 
> Oh, yeah....gotta go with being an art student.
> 
> That kind of stupidity should be illegal.


If not illegal, it should at least make them ineligible to participate in the electoral process.


----------



## Johnny Law

Harley387 said:


> Hell, I burned a stack of Korans just this morning. Had to heat the place with something.


Really? I ran out of toilet paper and all I had was pages from the Koran. I made sure to wipe my puckered Obama knot and then I shipped all the used pages back to Karzai in Afghanistan to pass out to the sub-humans to worship my shit.


----------



## LGriffin

Johnny Law said:


> Really? I ran out of toilet paper and I'll I had was pages from the Koran. I made sure to wipe my puckered Obama knot and then I shipped all the used pages back to Karzai in Afghanistan to pass out to the sub-humans to worship my shit.


That is a very deep and dark or light and nutty (depending on what you ate) communication of emotion, Johnny! Where did you go to art school? You're a master, "I must paint you."

​


----------



## Johnny Law

LGriffin said:


> That is a very deep and dark or light and nutty (depending on what you ate) communication of emotion, Johnny! Where did you go to art school? You're a master, "I must paint you." http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_azdHbo8N78o/SYZ2VmCiE_I/AAAAAAAAAfE/jf2iXtrx_pc/s1600-h/ThisArtIsShit.jpg


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_azdHbo8N78o/SYZ2VmCiE_I/AAAAAAAAAfE/jf2iXtrx_pc/s1600-h/ThisArtIsShit.jpg

Haha, I'm in a superb place right now. I just got back from the hospital where I was admitted because I could barely fucking walk for two days. They were going to send me packing with some Oxy and a referral back to my PCP, but Mrs. Law fought for an MRI and they reluctantly did one.
God bless her soul! My cheap shit L4-5 disc betrayed me and tore (probably from carrying 30 pounds of gear on it for years) and the nerves into my hips were affected. Long story short, 4 injections of cortisone, incredible amounts of pain, and 3 scrips for Oxy(!) which I don't intend of filling lest I end up like the junkies. I'm out til the 22nd and no, I wasn't on duty when my disc decided it had enough.

Expect more great anger induced postings here to keep us entertained and the libfucks insulted.


----------



## LGriffin

Damn disks! Hope you're all better soon, buddy! 
You're right about the Oxy but whatever you do, don't eat crap while you're out or it will only add weight to those discs. Every guy I know who went out on discs "got pregnant" and it made the pain worse.


----------



## 7costanza

Expect more great anger induced postings here to keep us entertained and thelibfucks insulted.

Welcome to the club.


----------



## kwflatbed

*+1 *Welcome to the club.


----------



## HistoryHound

Geesh, there are getting to be enough of us in this club that we might need our own special status. Feel better Johnny hopefully they'll get you fixed up soon.


----------



## Usa8235

What are our thoughts on the burning? Rep. Allen West says it the best in my view..
"I want to extend my sincere condolences to the families of the Army Colonel and Major who were killed by Afghanistan Security Forces over this "burning Koran" episode.
If we had resolute leadership, including in the White House, we would have explained that these Islamic Terrorist enemy combatants being detained at the Parwan facility had used the Koran to write jihadist messages to pass to others. In doing so, they violated their own cultural practise and defiled the Koran.
Furthermore, they turned the Koran into contraband. Therefore, the Islamic cultural practise and Parwan detention facility procedures support burning the "contraband". Instead here we go again, offering apology after apology and promising to "hold those responsible accountable".
Responsible for what? When tolerance becomes a one-way street it leads to cultural suicide. This time it immediately led to the deaths of two American Warriors. America is waiting for the apology from President Hamid Karzai"
i found this on The Fraternal Order of the United States Marines.

Tolerance is always a one way street with liberals...their street or no street, end of story.
Some people really suck, they can sit there and pass judgement like that girlie but have not served their Country and have no friggin clue what you did over there...Thank You for your Service and F her


----------



## Peter T Davis

Sometimes it's just not worth talking politics with your friends.


----------



## Guest

Feel better JL......at least I was "lucky" enough to have mine happen on-duty.


----------



## Guest

Sorry, I was on days off. I can see how much this liberal prick and her art college state of mind can really stir the pot! 

She deleted me as a friend and then a art school friend of hers (who I am not friends with and I gathered that she was an art friend by her affiliated facebook network) messaged me and said I was out of touch and was offensive to her friend.

 "Jim, you offended (name of person) and you are completely out of touch with the workings of the world. You sit there atop of your box and talk about how this country is going down hill, talk about the terrorist activities throughout the world and you also post things about illegal immigrants and the cost to tax payers. You even talked poorly about Onyango Obama, for which you state that he should be deported, which is just a racist thing to say. 

First off, Obama's uncle was not breaking the law when he was pulled over, therefore the dumb cops were only pulling him over because he was not white. As for terrorism, Obama has done more for this country in 3 years to combat terrorism than President Bush could have even dreamed of doing.American soldiers have caused more destruction and killed more civilians than any terrorist group has..combined! Also, as for your crap about illegal immigrants here, Onyango and the rest of them all have the right to be here and we have a duty to help them succeed! America is the land of the free and the message of 'Give us your poor, your tired, your huddled masses longing to be free' has gone by the wayside and we need to change this!

Now, go ahead, block me, report me, I don't care, but just remember that you are living in a mindset of hatred and discontent. Until you get your head out of your ass and stop looking at this world like a dumb tea bagger, you will never fully be happy. 

Good day,

(Signed asshole's name here)"


----------



## Guest

Just block her and be done with it.....ignorance that profound will never be undone, except by years of life experience outside the campus of an art school.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Just block her and be done with it.....ignorance that profound will never be undone, except by years of life experience outside the campus of an art school.


My well thought out and candid reply was this picture...


----------



## HistoryHound

I second Delta's advice. Sometimes you have to choose your battles and this is one you can never win. Not because you're not making valid points, because you are. Not because you are incorrect in your observations, because your're not. You will never win this battle because your opponent does not possess the necessary tools to process a logical well thought argument combined with a heavy sense of entitlement, contempt for authority and a complete lack of understanding of human history (forget about the history of our country.)

She's quick to quote Emma Lazarus, but she fails to understand what legal immigrants have gone through for centuries to come to this country and assimilate to the American culture. She apparently doesn't understand the term melting pot and where it came from. Like a good recipe, immigrants to America blended into society while adding the best of their traditions and cultures to it. The poor, tired, huddled masses did not come here seeking handouts and would not have found them if they had. They came here seeking a better way of life and worked hard to provide for their families. But, she would not know that. She would not understand that what is happening to this country today is not immigration, it is invasion. The liberals don't understand that there are two types of immigrants and I'm not talking about legal or illegal. I'm talking about those who yearn to be free citizens and those who want to be conquerors. They cannot see through their liberal ideals and understand that like the empires, countries, lands of the past we are being invaded. Like the Romans did during their conquest building their empire, the Europeans did in the Americas, and many other invading forces have done through history these "immigrants" who expect everything for nothing and expect our culture to bend to their will are slowly conquering us.

There are just so many things that her short post tells me that she fails to understand that I could go on for hours. Things like basic economics, history, law and common sense will elude her until she realizes that you are right. Unfortunately, by the time she and others like her have this epiphany it will most likely be too late for our country.

By the way should anymore of her friends feel the need to reach out and try to "educate" you, you might want to ask this question:

Why am I a racist for judging obama based on the content of his character?

I can pretty much guarantee any reply you receive will include something about him being black, So, who's the racist?


----------



## Peter T Davis

JamnJim18 said:


> Sorry, I was on days off. I can see how much this liberal prick and her art college state of mind can really stir the pot!
> 
> She deleted me as a friend and then a art school friend of hers (who I am not friends with and I gathered that she was an art friend by her affiliated facebook network) messaged me and said I was out of touch and was offensive to her friend.
> 
> "Jim, you offended (name of person) and you are completely out of touch with the workings of the world. You sit there atop of your box and talk about how this country is going down hill, talk about the terrorist activities throughout the world and you also post things about illegal immigrants and the cost to tax payers. You even talked poorly about Onyango Obama, for which you state that he should be deported, which is just a racist thing to say.
> 
> First off, Obama's uncle was not breaking the law when he was pulled over, therefore the dumb cops were only pulling him over because he was not white. As for terrorism, Obama has done more for this country in 3 years to combat terrorism than President Bush could have even dreamed of doing.American soldiers have caused more destruction and killed more civilians than any terrorist group has..combined! Also, as for your crap about illegal immigrants here, Onyango and the rest of them all have the right to be here and we have a duty to help them succeed! America is the land of the free and the message of 'Give us your poor, your tired, your huddled masses longing to be free' has gone by the wayside and we need to change this!
> 
> Now, go ahead, block me, report me, I don't care, but just remember that you are living in a mindset of hatred and discontent. Until you get your head out of your ass and stop looking at this world like a dumb tea bagger, you will never fully be happy.
> 
> Good day,
> 
> (Signed asshole's name here)"


It's idiots like this one that make me regret my decision to live in Massachusetts. Far too many people like this living here.


----------



## trueblue

Gotta love his statement about illegal aliens..."all have a RIGHT to be here and we have a duty to help them succeed" I wonder if he'll believe that when they take over this country? And don't forget the idiots, although wehave a large portion of them in this state, are everywhere!!


----------



## Guest

On a better note, the weather is going to be great this week! I'm just waiting to hear some liberal try to spin this good weather as a good deed of Obama's presidency!


----------

